# RHB day in Rotterdam, Netherlands



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

Together with a LGB friend of mine we organized a RHB driving day at the warehouse of

the company I work at. (11- october 2008) 


We had lots of fun, some movies and photo's of the event.

Movies:

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=M8ggejrEsss

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=NwiwzF6R010

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=gYpw2oVgav4

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIHC0k9ht2g

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=OxflQ0P2iA8

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=Zwe-jreRg7w

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=O8HHOhi0Kak

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=dT2EQvLqFyg

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=e0sTSW7jqjc

Pictures:

























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Some more pictures...


http://www.opavano.nl/pagina2.html 

We had a lot of fun and started preparation for next years event the day after.


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like fun, Marc. You sure had a lot of pallets, and put them to good use.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow!! How long did that take to set up?! Were you guys running MTS for the different electric trains or was it electrically isolated blocks?

Mark


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

That is fantastic Marc! Great to see some RhB trains in action! There sure were some beautiful rolling stock there that day. 

Keith


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Totally coool. very good idea. 
I take it most are collectors? 
I did not see any weathering on engines.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

wow that looks like great fun ......


----------



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

It was only for one day, because the trucks were loaded with the goods from the warehouse. They had to be indoors for the night.
We started build up at 7.00 in the morning. Ready with the buildup at around 10.30. It lastest untill 17.30. People came form all over
Holland so some had to drive home for 2 - 2,5 hours. Then we started to clean up,finished at 20.30.


I started planning for next year, then it will be for 2 days.


Alsmost no weathering, we love them the way they are and are afraid to paint them. Maybe in future.


The large layout was controlled digitaly with a intellibox from uhlenbrock together with a 15 A booster. One of the members

wrote a programm so we could all controle our trains on our laptop through a network.


----------

